# Where is the best snorkeling, deserted beaches and fun resaurants



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

I am planning a bare boat charter in the Caribbean around April 2010. I have chartered in the BVI in the past but I am considerring other places. 

Here are our favorite things on a charter...

-good breeze
-good snorkeling
-occasional desserted beach
-fun pub like restaurants (places not too expensive, outside, booze and reasonable food prices)

So far I am considering the BVI (though I am worried about the lack of desserted or almost desserted beaches), Abacos and Belize.

Any one have some oppinions or can suggest some where else?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

For breeze, snorkeling and the beaches it's pretty hard to beat St Vincent and the Grenadines. Tobago Cays in particular is spectacular although there's not much (read no) shelter from the breezes overnight. Bequiea offers beaches and restaurants and plenty of charm. Carriacou, just south of SVG is a really laid back, non-touristy delightful place with lots to offer (taking a local bus ride across the island is a must-do experience)


----------



## sigmasailor (Jun 18, 2009)

I second Faster; however if you want to play is safe just go to the BVI's (I like to keep SVG as pristine as possible). While in the BVI's you can also visit St. John; lots of deserted bays on the NE side. There is a small problem clearing in from BVI to USVI (we took the ferry a day before we cleared).


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Some of the best snorkeling in the world is off of Great Guana Cay in the Abacos. 
World famous Nippers is also worth the trip. Nippers Beach Bar and Grill! Located on Great Guana Cay.
Sailing on the Abaco Sea is fantastic. Not sure about deserted Islands.


----------



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

Faster said:


> For breeze, snorkeling and the beaches it's pretty hard to beat St Vincent and the Grenadines. Tobago Cays in particular is spectacular although there's not much (read no) shelter from the breezes overnight. Bequiea offers beaches and restaurants and plenty of charm. Carriacou, just south of SVG is a really laid back, non-touristy delightful place with lots to offer (taking a local bus ride across the island is a must-do experience)


Faster, you got me curious about St. Vincent and the Grenadines. I've looked into a bit and it sounds great! What was your experience with the water to the south of St. Vincent? I have kind of a green crew and I am worried it might be very swelly.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's true that some of the passages (the Bequea channel, for instance) can be quite swelly.. but for the most part it's free sailing and quite exhilarating. If the trades bend and you're heading north then you may end up close hauled or nearly so, then it can get a bit uncomfortable (depending on the boat, of course)

But amongst the islands and the Tobago cays is quite a lot better, and you can usually duck behind a reef or an island for the night.

Sometimes the wind accelerates around the ends of the Islands too, so be prepared for that.


----------



## 2140 (May 25, 2001)

I think everything you are looking for is in the BVI's. Most of the sailing is in protected waters and easy to do sight navigation. There is almost always a good sailing breeze. 

Anegada and Loblolly Bay have spectacular snorkeling. When I was there a month ago there was no one on the beach at Loblolly Bay. 

If you are looking for fun bars, you can't beat the Soggy Dollar on White Bay, Jost Van Dyke. Foxy's is great, also. There are probably a hundred more sailors on this board who can cite their favorite beach bar in the BVI's. Unlike years ago, nearly every anchorage now has a beach bar. 
<O
I've spent several nights on different trips in Lee Bay with no one else in the bay. Stay away from the mooring fields and you will find minimally populated anchorages.<O


----------



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

TLombardi, thank you for that information.


----------

